# Not just for pet messes!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

As I mentioned in another thread, Cash has had a few accidents lately. So I have been on a cleaning frenzy which included getting a bottle of natures miracle hard wood cleaner. I mopped my whole house with this even though he only went in one place... I thought It would work on the paw smell and it did! But then as I was reading the label and all the things it was good for removing, I thought I bet it might work for those grease marks on our dining room table that no wood cleaner has helped with. 

I am happy to report it works amazingly well. I then wiped it down with a damp cloth just in case those enzymes and dining don't mix. But the rings and spots are gone... The finish looks great. I have a new wood cleaner! I may try it on the kitchen cabinets next.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the hint, Missy. How is Cash doing?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Michelle, Cash is actually doing much better. We think it was the claritin he was on. 

In broad daylight the cleaner didn't work as well as I thought last night... But still better than others I have tried.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm surprised at how well Nature's Miracle works on all kinds of things. I had a mark on an area rug that I could not get out and on a whim tried this and it worked! It has also gotten dirty paw prints off the arm of a light colored couch and worked well as a spot treatment to get blood stain out of towels. 

Glad Cash is feeling better Michelle!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, good to know, I'll try it on my kitchen cabinets as well. I haven't found anything that works on them and I'm afraid to try anything too strong.


----------

